
AI helps to diagnose skin cancer - appliedAI_com
https://uwaterloo.ca/news/news/artificial-intelligence-tool-promises-earlier-detection
======
appliedAI_com
AI used for early diagnosis of skin cancer by University of Waterloo and the
Sunnybrook Research Institute. The technology could be available to doctors
next year.

